# Great youtube flick ,Weatherman, snow 2011



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

This is what happens when search youtube and enter snow 2011. This is great ,have only had thunder snow once, coupe years ago. Waiting for the first event, will take some thunder snow anytime.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

That was last season in Feb. It was a crazy week around here!


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

We had thundersnow here too during February. i was trying to catnap in the truck and it was too loud to sleep. It came down very heavy when that was going on.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Best weatherman ever. HOLY SMOKE!


----------

